

There and Back Again – 3 Hour Hobbit Re-edit - CPAhem
http://definitivehobbitcut.tumblr.com/

======
xahrepap
On one hand, I love that the technology exists so that people can do this.
Really cool. And watching the 5 minute preview, I feel like this was done
pretty well and will probably watch the 3 hour version.

On the other hand, who goes to a movie that was based on the book expecting to
actually watch the book? That never happens! Books and movies are different
media. I never go to a movie expecting it to be the same. I expect it to be
"based on" and nothing more. I'm rarely disappointed.

------
sparkzilla
This is great! Looking forward to watching it...

